# Are you in a relationship?



## Minish (Jun 30, 2009)

Just think it'd be interesting to ask. So, who on TCoD is in a relationship? :D

Ahhh, unfortunately I'm not in one. My friend asked me out recently (three times...) and I thought about it for months but I've decided not to do it. Don't like her enough.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2009)

As of Sunday, yes. <:3


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 30, 2009)

As of Friday, I officially am. :) We liked each other before but it was an internet thing only so we met up and then fell in love and now I have a girlfriend :)


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 30, 2009)

as of like... the 2nd of march '07~
cameron is a delicious sexy beast <3 <3 <3 I love him so!


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, I've got horrible luck with girls; first one was...  Well, I'm not gonna say right now, and the second moved halfway across the fookin' world ;_;  I asked one girl out, twice, but she didn't even say anything, she just said she'd "Ponder", and two weeks later she's dating some other guy @_@


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope. There's someone I have a crush on, but I'm sure that would never work out. It's probably better we just stay friends or whatever we are...since we hardly talk.

The thing is, I know it wouldn't work out with many people because I have different interests than a lot of people do, and then there's the whole fat=eww thing. Besides that, most females I have come across are usually complete bitches.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been since November 2006. Shadeyyy. <3 He is sleeping behind me right now while I look at photos of hot guys.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 30, 2009)

No. I used to be but she broke up with me a year ago. ;_;


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope.... I'm drop-dead in love with someone, but she doesn't feel the same about me. ;-; I'm pretty put off relationships in general and even though a few people approach me I really can't consider being with anyone else. I still hope it works out, as it wasn't a "No I hate you go away" sort of thing, or even a "Never", but I'm trying not to get my hopes too high.. We're very good friends, sisters even, but yeah..


----------



## Jolty (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes and I love herrrrrr :D


----------



## spaekle (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope; not interested in them anyway.

Yay for being aromantic...?


----------



## see ya (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep. Been with the same guy for about five years now (would be six but we kind of had a year where neither of us spoke for some reason.) Unfortunately it's kind of been downgraded to a long-distance relationship as of now (he lives in Phoenix, Arizona and I live in Illinois) but that'll soon change because I'm saving up money to move to Phoenix. :3

Yeah, I love him a lot. He's a big ball of snark and he teases me a lot (sometimes too much and I have to get onto him) but he's also ridiculously sweet and at times insanely generous. What I wouldn't give to give him a hug right now. ;_;


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 30, 2009)

Teasing can be so fun in a relationship.


----------



## see ya (Jun 30, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Teasing can be so fun in a relationship.


Agree'd. Usually it's him who gets me, but I get my chances sometimes. >:3


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 30, 2009)

not currently. i was almost in a relationship with a girl, but i slipped up at one point and she stopped talking to me before i could apologize.


----------



## Jetx (Jun 30, 2009)

No. Don't even know anybody I could get a lasting relationship with. It actually hurts quite a lot.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 30, 2009)

but the COOOTIEEES!

No, and I don't want one.

Everyone seems to think me and a girl about two years younger than me are together.

I _like_ her, but not like that. She completely agrees, and seems to be the only person who does. *headscratch*


----------



## BCM (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, we started a few months ago, but now she's graduated and I haven't been able to see her since and we can only communicate by email, she's not allowed to give her phone number because her dad hates me.
It really sucks.


----------



## Counterstrike (Jun 30, 2009)

No.

I liked this one guy for a long time, but he ran off with some dame,because she's got mad money because they love each other very much.

:c

Now I have a fear of commitment. Shoot, I suck at this romance gig. Being fat doesn't help my chances.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, yes I am, since last September. Most people don't understand our attraction to each other. Neither of us care <3 Oh I miss him right now. Bleh. I should give him a phone call later or something.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 30, 2009)

nah, and i don't want one. not after last time.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep. She's actually quite amazing and I love her so.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 30, 2009)

No.

Although technically I'm married and currently on my honeymoon in Jamaica, but that's just a little in-joke.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, for four months :3


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, never have been. Don't know any girls and none of the guys I know are suitable prospects.

Holding out 'till uni, I guess? Ah well, until then there's always a fast internet connection and a sturdy right hand.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 30, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> Ah well, until then there's always a fast internet connection and a sturdy right hand.


lol, you sir, have just won yourself a free internet.


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah, me and my friend Devin have been looking at each other erotically a few times sometimes flirting, and he asks me questions like 'Do you wanna make out?' or 'If we had sex, when would it be?'. He's the best guy friend I could ask for, and I know I like him a lot, but he always brags about how he's made out with girls in bed or how he wants to lose his virginity so soon(he's only fourteen), that I'm scared that he might try something that I would feel uncomfortable with. So, I haven't told him, even though we promised to tell each other everything, that I like him.


----------



## Vyraura (Jun 30, 2009)

jesus christ you're _twelve_ and he wants to have sex with you
god_damn_ little bastard


I've never been in a relationship and I've never had the balls (figuratively) to ask anyone and there's a mere handful of people I'd actually like enough to be with but I never get to talk to them and wouldn't know what to say if I did. I just kind of watch and listen but never do.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 30, 2009)

Vyraura said:


> jesus christ you're _twelve_ and he wants to have sex with you
> god_damn_ little bastard


This truly made my day.


----------



## Jetx (Jun 30, 2009)

I asked someone out once and I got rejected :D


----------



## Minish (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it wrong that I'm partly going to a nearby Pride event on the basis that there MAY be someone from my town there, who happens to be around the same age as me, who happens to be a lesbian, and also who happens to be pretty awesome? :/

I've only just gotten to the stage where I really want a girlfriend.

Aww, it's nice seeing so many people in a relationship. ^_^ And um. Good luck to the people who are't who want to be? D=


----------



## Mercy (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, I'm not, and I don't really want to be in one right now, I guess. It's probably cause I haven't found anyone who I really care for. :3 And if I do, I just hope it won't turn out like my previous relationships. >->


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes. His name is Josh and I've been with him since the 15th of May this year. <3


----------



## J.T. (Jun 30, 2009)

No, for some weird reason girls seem to be rather turned off by acne-covered nerds. Wow, I am seriously positive about myself, aren't I. :D

However, I do have a crush.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm too awesome for an actual relationship.  :3


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jun 30, 2009)

J.T. said:


> No, for some weird reason girls seem to be rather turned off by acne-covered nerds. Wow, I am seriously positive about myself, aren't I. :D
> 
> However, I do have a crush.


Except for a particular one I know...

But that's an exception.

And no.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, any relationship attempts I've made in my life have been epic failures. :D

I do have one prospective romantic interest next year, though. I'm hopeful.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 30, 2009)

All the men I fancy in real life are too old for me. Sadness.


----------



## Flazeah (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, I'm not in one. There's someone I like, but she has a boyfriend. ; ; Muhuh. And I don't think I'm about to tell her I like her, unless I suddenly feel ridiculously bold.



Cirrus said:


> Is it wrong that I'm partly going to a nearby Pride event on the basis that there MAY be someone from my town there, who happens to be around the same age as me, who happens to be a lesbian, and also who happens to be pretty awesome? :/


 Nah, I'd say those are pretty sound grounds for going... well, anywhere, really. :D Good luck! I hope you find her there.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 30, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> All the men I fancy in real life are too old for me. Sadness.


I feel your pain


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 1, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> All the men I fancy in real life are too old for me. Sadness.


DAAAAADDEEEEEEEEEE WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME T_T

lol jk


----------



## Departure Song (Jul 1, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Nope; not interested in them anyway.
> 
> Yay for being aromantic...?


This.


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 1, 2009)

No. I don't really like the thought of getting that close to someone unless I feel I can trust them through and through.

There's only one person I can think of offhand that I'd consider trustworthy enough, but I don't swing that way. Though to be fair, I don't really swing _any_ way.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 1, 2009)

My boyfriend asked me out on a bus. xD


----------



## Vriska Serket (Jul 1, 2009)

Since the twelfth, yes. I'm sorta questioning whether I'm asexual or straight at the moment, but I'm happy with her and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Erif (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a pimp

Nope, not yet. Plan to in high school prolly.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope. Yay :3 Unless Glameow in EoO counts *shot* In fact I've never even succeeded in _befriending_ a girl (outside the Internet that is). A girl pretended to like me for a while about two years back but she was blatantly kidding. Still, I got a free balloon. 

And just to change things up a little I'm NOT going to add anything that could be [mis]construed as putting myself down in any way. 8D


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jul 2, 2009)

No.

There's someone I like... but I doubt he has any clue that I like him, and I'm beginning to wonder if it's really worth it, trying to befriend him and show him that I care. =( I feel so much like I'm annoying him.

I get the feeling that one of my friends still likes me, and occasionally I wonder if I do still like him too, but... while I trust him and care for him a lot, I'm not sure that I want to be in a relationship with him.


----------



## Revoloution (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm, well just a few years ago (3) I gained the ability to talk to girls without saying something like,"Hey how asdfhjkl". So that's been good. I've asked out three girls within those three years. I've been accepted once then it turns out she just used me to get this other guy to stop bothering her so she broke up after the first date. :D

But now after three years I can be really good friends with girls. However, I seem to want to keep them as friends since if I happened to have went out with them and we break up it'd be hard to stay friends. >.<


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 2, 2009)

However, I seem to want to keep them as friends since if I happened to have went out with them and we break up it'd be hard to stay friends. >.<

This isn't always the case, actually. If you're friends before you go out and then the relationship ends because of something like you're just not good as a couple or you don't like each other that way then it's more than likely you'll stay friends. It's when the relationship fails because one of you cheated or something that it gets messed up, and if you know _you're_ not going to do that then you don't have a problem because who wants to be friends with someone who'd do that anyway?


----------



## Vyraura (Jul 2, 2009)

what I hate is when people already in a relationship flirt with available people that I might happen to like I mean seriously what the fuck you've already got one guy don't be such a fucking whore and deprive others who have trouble being noticed as it is.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 2, 2009)

Vyraura said:


> what I hate is when people already in a relationship flirt with available people *that I might happen to like*


Yes, because you are the freaking sun.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 2, 2009)

Erif said:


> I'm a pimp
> 
> Nope, not yet. Plan to in high school prolly.


Sure plan for success, that.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Jul 2, 2009)

Chucho said:


> Yes, because you are the freaking sun.


The point, though, is that people shouldn't flirt around if they're already taken. And... yeah.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 2, 2009)

what if they're swingers :o


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 2, 2009)

Or what if they're just actually capable of treating these things as fun and not getting all "SANCTITY AND STRICT FIDELITY"?  :V  I mean I can understand the whole "give your [romantic] love to only me" thing well enough but when it gets to being annoyed at "flirting around"...?  Love is so much more fun when you treat it as fun.  :(  Serious as hell for fun, but fun!

EDIT: @topic: no  :(


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 2, 2009)

flirting is all right because it's meaningless

once you actually kiss you can say bitch we got a problem


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 2, 2009)

No, and I never have, which makes me very sad.  I'm 15, and that's also kinda sad.

Then again, I'm fat and I've never asked anyone, because I know I'll get shot down in .00050392 seconds.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 2, 2009)

dude I wasn't in a relationship until I was 17

and that lasted like a month


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 2, 2009)

No, and never have been.

Mostly it's being aromantic, so I don't really want a relationship, although I've never been asked. (I did have a girl claiming to love me and stuff many years ago, which I have always taken as a joke, because it probably was. Actually some parts were likely closer to harassment but never mind)
Even though most people seem to like me for some reason, I must either be not attractive enough or emit a 'not interested' vibe. That or I'm so quiet people don't actually notice me, or more than one of these reasons.

I'll stop typing now


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 2, 2009)

Watershed said:


> dude I wasn't in a relationship until I was 17
> 
> and that lasted like a month


i dun give a monkey's what time you're supposed to have relationships at

i damn well want one now. ):


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 2, 2009)

Got a girlfriend and been going out for 2 months ^^

Happy days~

This is the first proper relationship I think i've ever been in :/


----------



## Dinru (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn now I feel bad for only having been in one relationship and it's still ongoing and it's been like well over nine months...

For all those who aren't in relationships and want to be, keep tryin'~ (Also, just because you're fat doesn't mean you're going to be shot down instantly! Some people dig that~)


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 2, 2009)

Also what's with all the people ~identifying as aromantic~?  o.O  Being generally uninterested isn't a condition or a state or anything.


----------



## @lex (Jul 2, 2009)

Why, I'm not, thank you! :D And I quite enjoy it!

Not that I would know how I'd enjoy the opposite of "not", but still.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not in a relationship. I think I'd rather quite like to be, and not for the sex or being able to say "I have a boyfriend" but because I genuinely want someone with whom I can cuddle and just be with.

I only like one gay, and I don't think he likes me. Honestly, I'm not sure if he likes me in a platonic fashion, so I'm definitely not saying I like him.

Although I think I'd mess up a relationship due to fear, awkwardness and inexperience.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 2, 2009)

Watershed said:


> once you actually kiss you can say bitch we got a problem


Is it because of the diseases?


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 3, 2009)

I am not in a relationship. I was awhile ago, but I regret it and don't really count it. I'd like to be in a relationship, but I don't have high hopes for that to happen for a couple years.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 3, 2009)

> I'm not in a relationship. I think I'd rather quite like to be, and not for the sex or being able to say "I have a boyfriend" but because I genuinely want someone with whom I can cuddle and just be with.


also this.

i mean hell, i'll forgo the sex if it means loads of cuddles. :3


----------



## Minish (Jul 3, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> also this.
> 
> i mean hell, i'll forgo the sex if it means loads of cuddles. :3


Bahh, this.

I'd actually prefer to be in a relationship now, when it's not totally unheard of to have no sex whatsoever, rather than when I'm in my twenties and will be forced to because nobody would date me. :/ Most likely.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 3, 2009)

Chucho said:


> Is it because of the diseases?


no because from kissing onwards it's cheating


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 4, 2009)

> no because from kissing onwards it's cheating


I kind of figured that if you would be offended if your partner did it you then it counts as cheating.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 4, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> I kind of figured that if you would be offended if your partner did it you then it counts as cheating.


It's cheating if there's a rule against it.  Generally, though, setting more than ground rules isn't really useful in a relationship because the spirit is waaaaaaay more important than the letter of the law.  Plus communication is key and all that.  But... yeah.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 5, 2009)

for me the ground rule = kissing is cheating so yeah


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never been in a relationship, and I don't realy expect to be in one anytime soon either.

Eh, whatever. I'm not that into it.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 7, 2009)

Haven't had a relationship for the past year, and I am perfectly fine with it.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 9, 2009)

I had a boyfriend in first grade.

Thats about it XD


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 9, 2009)

I got a girlfriend on January 5, 2008 and I've been with her for just over 18 months now. It's a long distance relationship and I honestly wish I could actually interact with her, but I truly love her. She's a master spriter and a great person to talk to when I'm not feeling that great.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 10, 2009)

i warn you ld is very different once you meet the girl in real life

mine worked awesomely


----------



## otaku-dono (Jul 11, 2009)

I've got a girlfriend, have been with her for nearly four months now I think.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 11, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> i mean hell, i'll forgo the sex if it means loads of cuddles. :3


I would too. Damn my gender insecurity.

Then again, I'm not getting either, so I guess I can't complain.



Watershed said:


> no because from kissing onwards it's cheating


I wouldn't mind if I was asleep or anything. I can't be around to fill someone's needs all of the time.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't think anyone's going to be in dire need of sex for the ~eight hours one's asleep ?_?
I kind of share the 'anything past kissing is cheating' sentiment. I actually wouldn't mind nearly as much if he asked me first but if I found out by myself I'd be pissed off.


----------



## Erika (Jul 11, 2009)

T~T
_
T~T_

*T~T*

...ye...no.

It's been around two years. I'm just pathetic, really. XD


----------



## Flora (Jul 12, 2009)

I wish.  I barely see my crush anymore, and the last time I talked to him it consisted of two sentences.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Jul 12, 2009)

I had a girlfriend for 3 years, but we split up before several years. Now we sometimes see each other and chat a bit, but nothing more. Im acctualy fine with it. 

Right now the only thing I have to cuddle with is my cat and my brothers, lol.
Its hard to find someone who's also interested in things I am interested in. 
There are some base rules(they are only true around here.):
1) If someone looks good, its probably a bitch, or a stupid fool/snob.
2) If someones clever, she looks bad or has *scary* hobbies.
Hwo could I befriend with someone who cant stop talking about her rat, and even brought her once, depsite the fact its sick?
3)If someone already clever and good looking, she's a snob.
4)If there are none of these bad facts, she's looking only for muscle packed macho's and not guys like me, whose power is in their brain and not in their hands.
5)If none of the bad stats apply, that girl already has a boyfriend.


Thats a list of facts which are stupidly enough true.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 12, 2009)

if those are your reasons for not having a gf I'm not surprised you don't have one at all...



> 1) If someone looks good, its probably a bitch, or a stupid fool/snob.


What is looking good? If she looks like a plastic doll, maybe.



> 2) If someones clever, she looks bad or has scary hobbies.


Unless she's into necrophilia I don't see the issue. Besides, why are looks such an issue here?



> Hwo could I befriend with someone who cant stop talking about her rat, and even brought her once, depsite the fact its sick?


i don't know by realising she is a nice girl that has a rat for a pet and enjoys having that pet MAYBE IT'S AN IDEA I DONT KNOW MAN



> 3)If someone already clever and good looking, she's a snob.


whoa whoa careful there, yeah a lot of clever girls are bitches true but this is overgeneralised



> 4)If there are none of these bad facts, she's looking only for muscle packed macho's and not guys like me, whose power is in their brain and not in their hands.


and looking for sex or macho guys that she is interested in is bad because...



> 5)If none of the bad stats apply, that girl already has a boyfriend.


this, indeed, is the lamery you usually run into but I HAD LUCK HAR HAR


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 15, 2009)

Watershed said:


> i warn you ld is very different once you meet the girl in real life


Already met her last summer. We had fun together.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 15, 2009)

I've giving up on even trying to _like_ someone. 
1) embarassed the crap out of me when i told him i liked him, and that was when i was cute. I probably should have given up there, did for two years.
2) Not a real BF, he lives halfway across the world. We liked each other for a while, but went back to friends after he decided to basically stab me. You know it hurts worse when you see it coming?
3) I thought he liked me, but lately he seems to be completely ignoring me. I suppose i shouldn't have expected any different.

So i'm just giving up. If i guy likes me he can make the first move. I don't even give a damn what he looks like, all i really care about is who they are. (And that they aknowledge the fact that hygene exists. And can stand the fact that i'm obsessed with pokemon and my writing.) But i'm not going to try anymore, although i'll probably forget this after two years, like the last two, and try again, and end up feeling like an idiot again. Becasue that's human nature, we keep trying or forget, and try to get the food behind the electrically charged door, and we keep getting hurt until we get it right.


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 16, 2009)

Charizard Morph said:


> Not a real BF, he lives halfway across the world.


My girlfriend lives halfway across the United States, and I've been personally closer to her than to anyone I've known "in real life." Well, besides my parents.


----------



## ロケット団 (Jul 17, 2009)

in a long distance relationship for almost a year kind of... i might end up single soon if it continues to progress the way it has so far.


----------



## Shiva64 (Jul 17, 2009)

Been in a relationship for 7yrs and we've had our fair share of problems... and we've been engaged for about a year now.

So... :o


----------



## Aisling (Jul 18, 2009)

Shiva64 said:


> Been in a relationship for 7yrs and we've had our fair share of problems... and we've been engaged for about a year now.
> 
> So... :o


Hey it's you!


I've been in a relationship with a sweet guy in SC for two years now~ He came over to visit earlier last month (just after sister was diagnosed with leukemia- which is bad, but since my mom was with her my grandpa had to chaperon us, and he gave us a lot of space <3)  and he might get to stop by on his birthday too.

We met here, actually.  *coughs*


----------



## PK (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, and I will have been for a year and a half in September. <3


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 18, 2009)

Nope. Was in one for like 2 weeks, then we both decided we should get to know each other better as friends first. I haven't talked much to her since...of course, this was only like a week ago.

Man this stuff is confusing...Maybe my plan to be a lonely mountain hermit isn't so bad after all.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 19, 2009)

Mmm... Been in one for a week now.  It caught me off guard too; someone actually came up to me and said that they like _me_ of all people.  I really don't understand how anyone can actually like someone like me, but it makes me happy that someone does =)  It was a girl I met last year in my Geology class.

I'm hoping this'll at least last a while; she's nice, and she's a little scatterbrained, and doesn't really notice the things around her, but that's part of what I think makes her so cute =3


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 19, 2009)

Shiva64 said:


> Been in a relationship for 7yrs and we've had our fair share of problems... and we've been engaged for about a year now.
> 
> So... :o


where the fuck did you come from shiva


----------



## Tsukido (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been with my bf for going on two years now, and we're still as happy as ever. <3 Luckily he's  not very argumentative...arguing is one of my many talents. ;^^ *shame*


----------



## Latias&Latios (Jul 20, 2009)

Well.
I'd liked Becca for about two years previous to our relationship (and even during another one), but never really thought about        her until this year until I told her how I felt about her, and she said that she felt the same way and that she wanted to date me (gasp!)  So now we're going out. It's far rockier than me&her expected, but we both love each other to the end.

And the best part is, we're doing this all behind our parent's backs. Yay for sneaking =)


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 25, 2009)

as of 2 fridays ago, i am.  Though she's 13... (swear i thought she was older, liek...14?)


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 26, 2009)

so much for never being in a relationship again

i am now


----------



## speedblader03 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nah.
The idea doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 9, 2009)

Hah. Now that I actually know someone available that I want to be in a relationship with, I discover I have no fucking clue how to talk to people for real. That aren't the same gender as me. I haven't even had a /friendly/ relationship with anyone of the opposite sex, and the only 'normal' friends I've had weren't in a relationship either so I couldn't like, see how theirs went. 

But one of my friends has been talking to me a lot about how they can so totally tell I'm unconfident and if I started actually putting myself out there I'd get noticed.

Ugh too much talking. tl;dr, I'm a loser because I've never counted on myself enough to try, so that explains why I'm fucked over for relationships.

in b4 stop bawwwing faggot


----------



## Saith (Aug 9, 2009)

Stop bawwing fa- damn...

And no, but that's because I might be a tad narcissistic or however you spell it. Well actually, it's because I'm a bit of a sociophobe and feel sick whenever I have to socialise with people who I can't blackmail into doing whatever don't normally talk to.

In real life that is, internets are easy.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 9, 2009)

Vyraura: it sucks, but you gotta get some courage man. The easiest way to be rejected is to not make the step at all.


----------



## Salazard (Aug 9, 2009)

Has a wonderful girlfriend since January 1st of the year. <3

She's somewhat awesome.


----------



## sagefo (Aug 10, 2009)

Never have been. This may be because most of the physically attractive girls at my school are "poular", which apparently means they have to be complete bitches. Maybe its because I'm barely thirteen years old. Or maybe (and this is the likely case) Its because, even though I live in fucking SEATTLE, which is supposedly known for it's diversity, It seems nearly everyone my age is an idiotic, pop-culture brainwashed moron.
This is probably the wrost aspect of my life. Does anyone know where I can actually find people who think like I do? Or is everyone in america just a mindless idiot?
Wow. That was quite a rant.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 10, 2009)

You're 13. I didn't have anything properly going on till I was at least 17. I am on my third relationship, the first two didn't last more than two months.


----------



## Wyvern (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a boyfriend o.o

@Charteon: Nice avatar. Zero Punctuation is win xP


----------



## Jolty (Aug 11, 2009)

on friday my girlfriend and I will have been together for 4 months :) if it lasts even a few minutes over 4 months exactly it will be my second longest hooargh
I see no reason why we can't last ages though


----------



## Wyvern (Aug 11, 2009)

Jolty said:


> on friday my girlfriend and I will have been together for 4 months :) if it lasts even a few minutes over 4 months exactly it will be my second longest hooargh
> I see no reason why we can't last ages though


Good luck to you! ^_^

Your avatar makes you insta-win :P


----------



## sagefo (Aug 13, 2009)

Watershed said:


> You're 13. I didn't have anything properly going on till I was at least 17. I am on my third relationship, the first two didn't last more than two months.


Well... that's slightly reassuring.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope, but c'mon, I'm only 14. The idea doesn't appeal to me the slightest bit.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 22, 2009)

Watershed said:


> get some courage


How do I do that? I know you're not talking to me but I have no idea.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 22, 2009)

make a withdrawal from the courage bank.

no, just ask and try. worst that can happen is she says no.


----------



## Wyvern (Aug 23, 2009)

Watershed said:


> make a withdrawal from the courage bank.
> 
> no, just ask and try. worst that can happen is she says no.


I must concur, there are always moar fish in the sea


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 23, 2009)

I haven't been in one for nearly a year, but I suppose that's my own fault. Not that I mind much anymore, anyway. I just don't think being in a relationship is worth it anymore - the people that I know are all crap.

But I know quite a few nice people online that I would love to meet. Problem is, I live way too far from most of you awesome guys. D=


----------



## Wyvern (Aug 24, 2009)

Melodic Harmony said:


> I haven't been in one for nearly a year, but I suppose that's my own fault. Not that I mind much anymore, anyway. I just don't think being in a relationship is worth it anymore - the people that I know are all crap.
> 
> But I know quite a few nice people online that I would love to meet. Problem is, I live way too far from most of you awesome guys. D=


I know EXACTLY how you feel x_x


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 24, 2009)

Chucho said:


> How do I do that? I know you're not talking to me but I have no idea.


You can do what I did: Take no action and have a someone approach you. Of course I kinda fucked the whole thing up kinda early on and I'm still trying to put the pieces back together...ok, don't do what I did. I tried asking my crush's friend to ask for me, and that was a lot easier for me. Sure, it didn't work, but that was for reasons beyond my control. Other than that, just don't withdraw from the courage bank; rob that bank.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 24, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> Other than that, just don't withdraw from the courage bank; rob that bank.


^Agreement. Nobody (that I know) wants to be with someone who does nothing but wallow in self-pity. Sure, you can release your emotions and all that, but don't let anyone you're interested in see it unless they happen to be the cute sensitive type. Also, don't get all arrogant, cocky, and self-absorbed either - the key lies in finding the perfect mix of being humble and proud.

...
I act as if I'm a relationship expert '-_-


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 24, 2009)

No, they don't; this is why you don't wallow in self-pity when others are around. A relationship is supposed to make you less self-conscious and more happy. I know it does that for me.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 29, 2009)

I am.


----------

